# MUMBAI | Raheja Imperia-I | 214m | 52 fl | T/O



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Raheja Imperia*


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Update! -



Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Update! -*

In the center 



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright thesobersaint


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright  alsorm


..


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Btw it's 60 floors tall not 54. The thread title needs update.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Update



India Rocks said:


> Photo Copyright : Towering Goals | Sanjog Mhatre


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-25 via kgnsk


----------

